# Games for Windows Fehlermeldung



## non_believer (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wollte heut mal wieder DoW II spielen und kann mich aber nicht bei GfW anmelden. Meine LIVE-ID und das Passwort stimmen, daß hab ich beim LIVE-Messenger und Hormail ausprobiert. Ich bekommen bei der Anmeldung folgende Meldung: 

*Anmeldefehler: Anmeldung nicht möglich. Die von Ihnen eingegebene Windows LIVE ID oder das Passwort ist ungültig. Geben Sie Ihre Informationen ein und melden Sie sich erneut an.   Fehlercode: 80048820*


Ich habe in DoW noch nen Screenshot zur Netzwerkinformation gemacht. Vielleicht hilft das weiter. Für zahlreiche Antworten bedanke ich mich im vorraus!


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Juni 2009)

Games for Windows kann keine Verbindung nach draußen aufbauen... Schonmal in den Firewalleinstellungen geguckt ob da alles stimmt? Kann sein das das blockiert wird...


----------



## non_believer (26. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich hab mich noch bissl beim GfW Support schlau gemacht und gesehen das es einen extra Port für das Sign in gibt. Hab den Port freigegeben und siehe da: es geht! 

Ich hatte noch nen anderen Lösungsansatz gefunden, aber wenn das jetzt alles so geht bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Juni 2009)

Ok!


----------



## yello7676 (19. Juli 2009)

welcher port war es den??


----------



## Standeck (13. Juni 2011)

Hey ich muss diesen Uralt Thread noch mal aufwärmen. Ich hab das gleiche verdammte Problem. Hab schon viel versucht, geht aber einfach nicht. Hab in OFP: Red River dieses Problem. Dummerweise wird der Patch nur über Gfwl veröffentlicht. Ich find das ne Verarsche. Ich kann mich ums verrecken nicht anmelden. Vom Desktop aus geht der Login, nur vom Spiel aus will es nicht. Was soll ich tun?


----------

